# Philips Inlet / Camp Helen state Park info needed



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm over from Scotland and staying in seagrove.. With regards to Philips Inlet.. Can I fly fish this water? I parked earlier in camp Helen state park and walked down to the beach. I've been told to fish the surf afternoon to evening. Are the lakes on the way to the surf fishable? I saw fish from the small wooden bridge.. Any info is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

Neil..


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its fishable buts its not what it was in years past since the pass stays closed most of the time. Its to fresh to support a decent trout population and a little to salty to support any freshwater fish. Early morning surf is probably gonna be your best bet. Should catch lady's and blues with the occasional Spanish thrown in.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Most of the bigger lakes in south Walton and camp st Helen have mangrove snapper in them. What part of Scotland are you from? I will be over there in a week and a half


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Doubt I'll have any more time for fishing this trip. Back to Glasgow on Saturday night..


----------

